# What rest?



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I use the TT blade rests on my target bows and the TT original drop-away on my hunting stuff. I'd say if the drop away is working for you for target, then not necessary to change. As you're already aware, the drop away has been used successfully before for target rounds. Many shy away from the drop away for target because it involves more moving parts compared to a simpler design like a blade, but they can be made to work very well and if you pay attention to the "moving" parts (i.e. the cord and attachment points) there shouldn't be any additional concern.

Wouldn't hurt to experiment though. You may find the spring tension on the blade produces better groups for you, or not .

>>------>


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

Foggy don't worry about what other people say. If it works for you 'nough said. BTW I use a tt drop away on my hunting bow and a Brite Sight Pro Tuner for indoors.
litegun


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

I used a Ripcord Drop away for indoors, and never had a problem.


----------



## cchunter (Mar 13, 2005)

*Rest*

As litegun mentioned my friend do not pay attention to what others are saying if you are scoring and beating them I would not make any changes. The only reason I make changes to my equipment is to move to the next level in my shooting. I have made changes that did not work for me but I also improved my scores indoor with a change to the solid toung rest because the solid toung rest is more consistant. This is only my experience and it is basically up to the individual. Other shooters have more disposable cash to waste on many different changes until they find the right combonation that works for them.
For instance I was told to change to a back tension release and it took me 3 years to master the release but I now shoot higher scores. Make a commitment and stick with it and don't let anyone influence your choices. Good Luck


----------



## staghunter (Apr 5, 2007)

On my Apex 7 I shoot a lizzard tounge for indoor and a Schaffer drop away for outdoor. I shot the Mathews Monster all summer with the Schaffer and won all 4 state tournaments and the outdoor sectional. I am useing the same setup just different arrows for hunting. I have gotten questions about useing a drop away also. You should have seen the faces and questions I got about using the Monster!! :mg: Don't let anyone tell you it can't be done. If it is shooting good for you, just show them it works by your score.


----------

